# RFA BEDENHAM



## G.Gaskin (Jun 18, 2005)

A wreath laying ceremony has taken place at the Bedenham Memorial, Queensway Quay, today at 11.00am to mark the 70th anniversary of the explosion of the RFA Bedenham.


----------



## George.gm2 (Sep 1, 2020)

Sir, If you have any photos of the ceremony, could you please send them to Chris White at the RFA Nostalgia site


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Not a photo of the ceremony, but here is one of the explosion.


----------



## G.Gaskin (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi George, here are some photos of the BEDENHAM memorial service, I hope you like them, I tried to get to the RAF NOSTALGIA SITE as you advised but was unsuccessful, please try yourself.




































The Lady and gentleman pictured together are grand daughter and grandson of two of the victims who died that day. The Fire service, Police, the Lord Mayor and Gibraltar's Deputy chief Minister also attended.
Regards.


----------



## George.gm2 (Sep 1, 2020)

G.Gaskin said:


> Hi George, here are some photos of the BEDENHAM memorial service, I hope you like them, I tried to get to the RAF NOSTALGIA SITE as you advised but was unsuccessful, please try yourself.
> View attachment 686809
> View attachment 686808
> View attachment 686807
> ...


Thanks Mr Gaskin. I passed the photos to Chris who was very pleased with them. Reason you were unable to contact him was because he is at "RFA Historical"
not RFA Nostalgia. Sorry about that !


----------



## G.Gaskin (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi George, glad you liked them, if there's anything else you require just let me know.?


----------



## Opitobay (May 11, 2021)

Hello David Such a great job you are doing. Do you recall Mike Laurie First Officer on the Arcadia in the 1970s. Over the years I often wondered where he ended up.


----------



## G.Gaskin (Jun 18, 2005)

Opitobay said:


> Hello David Such a great job you are doing. Do you recall Mike Laurie First Officer on the Arcadia in the 1970s. Over the years I often wondered where he ended up.


Excuse me but does this quote belong here?


----------

